# Welcome to the Decoy Trailer Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Everyone can thank dblkluk for getting on me to create this forum. I wasn't sure if there would be enough interest so prove me wrong! 8)

Enjoy the forum guys. :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Great idea dblkluk, I'll have to take a few pics of my trailer layout. It is always good to get ideas from guys.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

This should be a great forum. No more searching to find the great post about trailer wiring, shelving, etc.

Nice work


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

With all the great ideas some of you have, a couple of you should hook up and start a business selling these customized trailers. Seems like people these days have more money than time. You would probably find some takers.


----------

